

How to make water bounce - misterbwong
http://www.grcblog.com/?p=364
High speed video on youtube here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvrqFvNTIY&#38;eurl
======
misterbwong
High speed video on YouTube here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvrqFvNTIY&eurl](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvrqFvNTIY&eurl)

------
satyajit
Its a great video, and a great scientific achievement. Just not sure if it
makes sense for this forum.

